# film processing at home



## pocketshaver (May 11, 2019)

Just how reliable are the little kits that come in a plastic bucket that let you develop film negatives at home in terms to sending it to an actual lab?


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 12, 2019)

What kit comes in a plastic bucket? Seriously, I don't think I've seen anything like that so not sure what you mean.


----------



## IanG (May 12, 2019)

You don't say whether B&W or Colour, but all are easy to do at home and you don't need a darkroom unless you want to print as well.  I used to do C41 and E6 processing on a regular basis and it's very easy.

Ian


----------



## pocketshaver (May 12, 2019)

PatersonMulti-Reel 3 Developing Tank

They put it out as really really really easy to do at home. SO I really have to get actual user input on the whole do it at home process considering the actual film labs put it out as being "must rinse film off between steps with unicorn tears collected on a full moon" sort of difficult


----------



## Soocom1 (May 12, 2019)

About as complicated as steak dinner.

Its what you make of it. 

In all seriousness its akin to home brewing beer. You just have to do it. 

Follow the instructions and it'll be fine


----------



## dxqcanada (May 12, 2019)

Yes, it is easy for B&W 35mm/120 film developing.
The hardest part is putting the undeveloped film onto the reel ... in the dark.
The rest if it is just measuring chemicals, pouring, agitating, dumping, pouring, agitating, dumping, pouring, agitating, dumping, then final wash.
There are probably lots of youtube videos of this process.


----------



## limr (May 12, 2019)

pocketshaver said:


> PatersonMulti-Reel 3 Developing Tank
> 
> They put it out as really really really easy to do at home. SO I really have to get actual user input on the whole do it at home process considering the actual film labs put it out as being "must rinse film off between steps with unicorn tears collected on a full moon" sort of difficult



It is really really easy to develop at home. Paterson tanks are good tanks. I can even tell you how to develop film using instant coffee if you want.

Seriously, the first couple of times will be a bit nerve-wracking but then the first time you pull out a strip of film with images, you'll be hooked. And then you will do it a bunch more times and you will realize how easy it really is and kinda boring, too.


----------



## Derrel (May 12, 2019)

B&W...easy, temp is not "that" critical...


----------



## dxqcanada (May 12, 2019)

limr said:


> ... and kinda boring, too.


I have to remember the next time I develop some film to bring my laptop in the bathroom to watch Netflix.


----------



## limr (May 12, 2019)

dxqcanada said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > ... and kinda boring, too.
> ...



I also generally make sure I've got beer in the house when I've got a bunch of developing to do. Don't know why beer is more suitable than wine or bourbon, but it just is.

This just reminds me of how much of a backlog I've got


----------



## dxqcanada (May 12, 2019)

... because Wine and Bourbon is more prone to distorting time and space


----------



## ac12 (May 12, 2019)

To ME, prossessing B&W is easy, the hardest part is finding a DUST-FREE place to dry the film.
Second is learning how to load the film onto the reel.
OK learning how to load the film onto the reel is #1, cuz you get nowhere if you can't load the reel.​As for reels, there are those that swear by the plastic reels, and those like me who swear at them. 
Similarly there are those like me who swear by stainless steel reels, and those that swear at them. 
Plastic reels are probably the easier to learn.  But they HAVE to be CLEAN and dry.


----------



## Original katomi (May 12, 2019)

Getting the film onto the roll in the tank is hard But I used to have a light tight bag that sat on the lap. An old roll of film and play whilst watching the tv. After a time the hands just know the feel of what to do so when in the dark room or for real in the bag it’s not a prob


----------



## pocketshaver (May 12, 2019)

instant coffee sounds like an interesting way.


----------



## Ysarex (May 12, 2019)

ac12 said:


> To ME, prossessing B&W is easy, the hardest part is finding a DUST-FREE place to dry the film.
> Second is learning how to load the film onto the reel.
> OK learning how to load the film onto the reel is #1, cuz you get nowhere if you can't load the reel.​As for reels, there are those that swear by the plastic reels, and those like me who swear at them.  Similarly there are those like me who swear by stainless steel reels, and those that swear at them.  Plastic reels are probably the easier to learn.



Drying the film dust free at home: Run a string/line/whatever to clothespin the film on above the bathtub. Wait till everyone has gone to bed and won't need the bathroom. Run the hot water shower and steam up the room. Turn off the hot water and with the room still steamy hang the film, leave and shut the door -- spotless dry film in the morning.

Joe


----------



## webestang64 (May 13, 2019)

I develop between 60-80 rolls of BW film in my little apartment each month so just about anyone with a bit of study and practice can do film development at home.
As I always say go to a local thrift shop and get a few cheap darkroom books to learn the basics.


----------



## dennyr (May 13, 2019)

I would practice (WITH Film) several times so you understand how the reels function.
If you are buying used, the plastic reels can get tricky as they get older, especially with 36  frames (35mm). If your reels are new, you have no immediate worries.
Unless you load your camera in the dark and are shooting the leader, i see no need to start the reel in the dark. That (typically)  is the hardest part. Just start it in room light.
Good Luck


----------



## limr (May 13, 2019)

pocketshaver said:


> instant coffee sounds like an interesting way.



It's called Caffenol, and whenever you are ready to try it, let me know and I'll tell you all about it  It's the only developer I use for black and white, and even sometimes for color (it was expired and I was only doing a short roll to test if a camera worked - not worth sending out for to get the color images.)


----------



## Derrel (May 13, 2019)

I bought some film developing stuff in the summer of 2014, and developed all of my film in the kitchen, and dried the film in the bathroom hang it from the shower curtain rod,as was described above. My tanks were old Honeywell Nikoy tanks from the 1970's,  and my film developer was an old formula called Kodak D – 76 . I had purchased a brand new dayligt changing bag, and I stored my developer stop bath and rinse water in 2 L  soda bottles  underneath the kitchen sink, where I figured the average temperature was 67°F. I did all of my developing with no thermometer, and it worked out fine. The last film I developed was in the mid-1980s.


----------

